# Farsi una bella risata



## jackdiroma

Come si dice "farsi una bella risata" in francese? Qualcuno può darmi una mano? Merci ^_^


----------



## Necsus

Benvenut@ in WRF, Jack!
Dovrebbe essere _'rire un bon coup'_, ma aspetta eventuali conferme.


----------



## itka

> Dovrebbe essere _'rire un bon coup'_, ma aspetta eventuali conferme.


Confermo ! 
Ci sono anche altre espressioni. Penso a quella lì, più familiare, ma che si sente fra amici : _se faire une bosse de rire_.


----------



## jackdiroma

Grazie 1000 mille, o meglio, merci beaucoup!


----------



## TheWiz

"Rire de bon gré" se il contesto non è troppo colloquiale.


----------



## itka

> "Rire de bon gré" se il contesto non è troppo colloquiale.


No. Non esiste quest'espressione.
Scambi probabilmente con _"rire de bon cœur"_.


----------



## s0-psychedelik

Si, *rire de bon coeur* mi sembra più adattata... 
Pero potresti anche utilizzare " *Se fendre la poire* " ( perché la parola poire (=pera) ? semplicemente perché nel 1832, e stata disegnata una caricatura del RE Luigi-Filippo, con una testa a forma di pera... ) e.. pensandoci un po' su... ridendo tanto, la forma della testa si allarga e la bocca grande aperta mostra anche una forma di pera...


----------

